# Vape Club - Copy of Barista Brew Smores Mocha Breeze



## Hooked (16/6/18)

@VapeGrrl

Sorry - pressed Send before I'd written msg.

I've just come across this on your website:





What do you mean by "copy"? Is this a clone?

Or is there just a mistake, in that your file name is "Copy of ..." ?


----------



## VapeGrrl (21/6/18)

Sorry, it is just a mistake. This is not a clone, just a typing error

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

